# Show me your diamonds



## Timmy-Morelia (Jun 12, 2011)

This is my 2yr old


----------



## lizardloco (Jun 12, 2011)

Love the high white, where did you buy her/him from?


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Jun 12, 2011)

goldcoast


----------



## python_dan89 (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice Diamond mate


----------



## welchy94 (Jun 12, 2011)

gosford local!


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 12, 2011)

God I can't wait for mine to grow up!

Stunning snake!


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 12, 2011)

vampstorso said:


> God I can't wait for mine to grow up!
> 
> Stunning snake!



I can't wait either! My Diamond seems to be growing slower than the other snakes.

He is definitely growing though. These are his sheds...





and this is him:


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 12, 2011)

aww very cute Pinoy! 
Love the comparative sheds hahaha...looks funny for some reason 

mine's no where near looking like that, only had two sheds,
I'm just itching to see his pattern properly!


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 12, 2011)

You think that's cute you should see this pic of him when I first got him... 
Even I thought it was cute for a snake lol.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 12, 2011)

awwwwwww! He looks like someone painted him with a gold paint texta! 
Very nice!
Still so much bigger than my guy in that photo!

mines such a tiny lil bub haha...one day I'll have cool photos too show you of him in return


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 12, 2011)

Smaller than that?! I didn't think they got smaller than that lol. 

That was him going into his second shed.

have you got any pics of him at all? 

I've been taking pics of mine on a regular basis to show the changes he goes through so I can look back and compare later.
Since Feb, he's actually changed quite a bit.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 12, 2011)

his head is pretty small in my opinion...probably the size of the tip of my pinky finger...and with you being a dude I assume your fingers are bigger than mine  so that's where I'm getting the vibe mine's smaller

I'll get better photo's when I'm home on Wednesday!


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jun 12, 2011)

One of my stud males.


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 12, 2011)

vampstorso said:


> his head is pretty small in my opinion...probably the size of the tip of my pinky finger...and with you being a dude I assume your fingers are bigger than mine  so that's where I'm getting the vibe mine's smaller
> 
> I'll get better photo's when I'm home on Wednesday!


 

Not bad at all, looks just like mine did not too long ago. In the toilet paper roll, doesn't look as small as I thought lol. I use them too 



onimocnhoj said:


> One of my stud males.




That is a stunning Diamond!


----------



## Shiresnakes (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely diamonds .....If anybody is interested I will have some diamond hatchies for sale and some pics are in my album...will advertise them on aps soon... Just got to get around to putting advert up.


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Jun 13, 2011)

onimocnhoj ive been looking for one like that to breed with my female....... smokin


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jun 13, 2011)

Here is my little diamond she is about 6 to 7 months old by my guess. Got her through the reptile ballot so just guessing from the size and colour she was when I got her in January It's a amazing to see the colour change after every shed. Puts a smile on your face for sure 

Pics are bad thanks to my iPhone


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jun 13, 2011)

I really think I might cry soon if I don't have a Diamond.


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Jun 13, 2011)

dont cry yet there are heaps for sale


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jun 13, 2011)

venomdude said:


> dont cry yet there are heaps for sale


 
Thanx man. I know. There is a particular one I want but I need to make an offer for it.....
It's taking up lots of brain space.
I'm thinking of getting one or two others anyway.... even if I do/don't get this one, 3 is a good number.


----------



## TheDriver (Jun 13, 2011)

Gosford Local.

This one is a girl and I have a similar but darker male. Not sure whether they are keepers yet.


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Jun 13, 2011)

just make the offer then you can relax


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jun 13, 2011)

Don't wanna offer too much, don't wanna offer too little. It's just a bit hard.


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Jun 13, 2011)

i know someone who is selling high yellows for $180


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice. Plus their trip fee if they're up your way. Not bad! Babies obviously?


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jun 13, 2011)

TaraLeigh said:


> Don't wanna offer too much, don't wanna offer too little. It's just a bit hard.


 
That is one problem with offers. You offer to little the person gets annoyed, you offer to much they then think it's worth more. Then say its too low and try and charge you more. 
It's frustrating as they normally know how much they want for something but want to see if they can get more. 
If something has a price, 99.999% of the time if I think it is a good price I don't even try and argue. I just pay asking price, much easier. Best of luck. 
Cheers Daniel



TheDriver said:


> Gosford Local.View attachment 205282
> 
> This one is a girl and I have a similar but darker male. Not sure whether they are keepers yet.


 
Love the colour. I think it's definitely a keeper. If not send it my way


----------



## lizardloco (Jun 13, 2011)

Vell said ^^^^


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jun 13, 2011)

Uh huh. Agreed.
I'm willing to pay.
But on the other hand I'm not the richest person in Australia either.... so yuh.
Cheers Daniel.


----------



## zulu (Jun 13, 2011)

One here that lives high up in the aviary most of the time in a metal downpipe,hardly ever see it in summer,has been coming out lately and retreats quickly when you see it.


----------



## PaulH (Jun 13, 2011)

Here's a quick pic of my little girl chillin on her branch this morning.


----------



## joelly116 (Jun 13, 2011)

this is brother to my male they look a exactly a like


----------



## mrkos (Jun 13, 2011)

An old photo of my male taken a year ago cant seem to upload pics these days which is a shame because i now have a nice nikon d200


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jun 13, 2011)

An oldie, but a goody


----------



## Snakewoman (Jun 13, 2011)

I bought this one almost 2 months ago, gorgeous girl, was infested with mites, still tying to get rid of them, but there are far less than what there used to be.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jun 13, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> I bought this one almost 2 months ago, gorgeous girl, was infested with mites, still tying to get rid of them, but there are far less than what there used to be.


 
Looks good. How come you cant get rid of the mites? What are you using to kill them?


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Jun 13, 2011)

keep em coming people


----------



## snakehunter (Jun 13, 2011)

Here is a male I bred a few years ago


----------



## Snakewoman (Jun 13, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Looks good. How come you cant get rid of the mites? What are you using to kill them?


 
I've been using repti-guard spray for the snake and tank, but today I used repti-guard on the snake and mac mite on the tank. There were some dead mites in her water and a couple on her newspaper, but I haven't seen any live ones on her for about a week. Hopefully this means the end of those little suckers. Those pics are about a month old, thankfully her eyes look better than that now.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey Joelly116,

Are you happy with those diamonds mate? You got two of my good ones 

Here is the father of the ones you just got.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jun 13, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> I've been using repti-guard spray for the snake and tank, but today I used repti-guard on the snake and mac mite on the tank. There were some dead mites in her water and a couple on her newspaper, but I haven't seen any live ones on her for about a week. Hopefully this means the end of those little suckers. Those pics are about a month old, thankfully her eyes look better than that now.


 
The best way to get rid of them is take everything out of the enclosure clean it all. Spray enclosure (with water bowl out of tank) with Mac mite or top of descent. Give it a good spray. 
Set up a click clack, spray with Mac mite. Just set it up with cupboard hides, paper towel and small water bowl. Change the hides every couple of days it means the mites have no were to hide. This should kill all of them in about 2 weeks, but keep treating for a little longer to ensure all the eggs are dead. 

I wouldn't use the repti clean mite spray. Do a search there was a old thread on here were that spray poisoned a snake. The Mac spray is good enough to work by itself.


----------



## longqi (Jun 13, 2011)

These are 3 wild ones that used to drop by for a feed every couple of weeks in Nelson Bay
2 were females that actually nested in the airing cupboard much to my GFs dismay as they wrecked a few sheets


----------



## Ninja (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Snakewoman (Jun 13, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> The best way to get rid of them is take everything out of the enclosure clean it all. Spray enclosure (with water bowl out of tank) with Mac mite or top of descent. Give it a good spray.
> Set up a click clack, spray with Mac mite. Just set it up with cupboard hides, paper towel and small water bowl. Change the hides every couple of days it means the mites have no were to hide. This should kill all of them in about 2 weeks, but keep treating for a little longer to ensure all the eggs are dead.
> 
> I wouldn't use the repti clean mite spray. Do a search there was a old thread on here were that spray poisoned a snake. The Mac spray is good enough to work by itself.


 
Thanks for that  All she has in her tank is her water bowl and little cardboard hide. I saw that thread you mentioned months ago when it was put up, and we rang the company who makes it (I thought my MD had mites) and they said not to leave the spray on the snake and make sure you wipe the snake over with a wet cloth. They should have that on the directions on the bottle, not very smart to leave out an important detail like that when it can have such serious consequences.


----------



## bkevo (Jun 13, 2011)

onimocnhoj 

who bred those males, there very nice


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jun 13, 2011)

bkevo said:


> onimocnhoj
> 
> who bred those males, there very nice



Hi bkevo,

I have a few nice diamonds (like those pictured) that Kieran Aland and i have worked on for a few years now. The male pictured is from the third generation of high yellows we have tinkered with. They are some of my favourite pythons.

Here is one of the old females which is the mother of the previous one i posted. Still very nice at around 11-12 years of age.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jun 13, 2011)

onimocnhoj said:


> Hi bkevo,
> 
> I have a few nice diamonds (like those pictured) that Kieran Aland and i have worked on for a few years now. The male pictured is from the third generation of high yellows we have tinkered with. They are some of my favourite pythons.
> 
> Here is one of the old females which is the mother of the previous one i posted. Still very nice at around 11-12 years of age.


 
Outstanding Yellows mate


----------



## cement (Jun 13, 2011)

Very nice diamonds here, they are a gorgeous animal! Here is a photo of the large clutch hatching this year, and some adults.


----------



## lizardloco (Jun 13, 2011)

I love that white diamond of yours!^^


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 13, 2011)

How many hatchlings were in that clutch cement?


----------



## cement (Jun 13, 2011)

You'll have to count the eggs LOL!! She laid 50 and 42 survived. 5 slugs, and 3 died in the eggs. Whether they were already dead when i pipped them i am unsure but they looked like they died a few days earlier. One was born with a deformity, it has skin problems.

The rest here are just some wild ones I have either relocated or found.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jun 13, 2011)

^^^thats a massive clutch. good numbers as well 42 WoW


----------



## CamdeJong (Jun 13, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> ^^^thats a massive clutch. good numbers as well 42 WoW
> 
> Just did the maths 50-5-2= 43 snakes
> 
> 42 is missing one lol


 
Um I read 50 - 5 - 3 haha. Which of us needs to get our eyes checked?


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jun 13, 2011)

CamdeJong said:


> Um I read 50 - 5 - 3 haha. Which of us needs to get our eyes checked?


 
Me I think lol could have sworn there was a 2 there


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Jun 13, 2011)

which are the parents to that clutch?????


----------



## rodney (Jun 13, 2011)

*Some of mine*


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jun 13, 2011)

cement I have two words for you- 'wow!' and 'jealous!'
rodney I like, I like.


----------



## joelly116 (Jun 13, 2011)

onimocnhoj said:


> Hey Joelly116,
> 
> Are you happy with those diamonds mate? You got two of my good ones
> 
> Here is the father of the ones you just got.



they hold there colour very well mate, yeh im very happy hope you dnt mind used that pic, anyone want great diamonds talk to this guy


----------



## bkevo (Jun 13, 2011)

3rd gen diamonds, your hard works paying off they are great.


----------



## Norm (Jun 13, 2011)

My female. Pics a few months old.


----------



## lisa5 (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow cement, love the photo of the babies- our little one was somewhere in there! Stunning diamonds!


----------



## cement (Jun 13, 2011)

venomdude said:


> which are the parents to that clutch?????



Hi mate, in the post number 47, the photo under the hatchlings with the one coming out of the black enclosure is the mum.
She is 9ft, and 7 yr old, her first clutch. She is yellow but the photo washed it out. Dad is pretty yellow too, his photo is on the add in the classified section.
cheers


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey Joel,

Cheers for the nice words, all good about the picture mate. You'll have to get some snaps of your two to whack up on this thread, i mean it is a diamond thread after all and you now have some above average ones of your own.


----------



## joelly116 (Jun 15, 2011)

onimocnhoj said:


> Hey Joel,
> 
> Cheers for the nice words, all good about the picture mate. You'll have to get some snaps of your two to whack up on this thread, i mean it is a diamond thread after all and you now have some above average ones of your own.



yeah need to get a good camra to show how good looking they are, catch up soon have a look a these crazy jungles of yours too,


----------



## lizardloco (Jun 15, 2011)

Norm said:


> My female. Pics a few months old.


Absolutely Gorgeous!


----------



## traceylee (Jun 16, 2011)

My new girl Asha:


----------



## Fiamma (Jun 16, 2011)

cement said:


> Very nice diamonds here, they are a gorgeous animal! Here is a photo of the large clutch hatching this year, and some adults.


 
So my Jezzabell is amongst your large clutch there cement?


----------



## cement (Jun 16, 2011)

Fiamma said:


> So my Jezzabell is amongst your large clutch there cement?



Certainly is! She's the one thats under and around that one thats lying on top of the brownish one next to that one in the middle!


----------



## twodogs (Jun 16, 2011)

this is one of 2 little diamonds we got. They are 6 weeks old.


----------



## rodney (Jun 18, 2011)

*A few more*


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 18, 2011)

onimocnhoj said:


> One of my stud males.


 this is what i want lots of yellow and white and less of the black


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jun 18, 2011)

Perhaps we should have a talk? I do breed from this male and he has a good history producing clones of himself.



Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> this is what i want lots of yellow and white and less of the black


----------



## varanus (Jun 18, 2011)

This yearling is by Cement, he's opaque in these images.

















Hatchy from Cements large clutch.


----------



## Conquerer (Jun 20, 2011)

Not you again... by Vinnonet, on Flickr


----------



## ravan (Jun 21, 2011)

onimocnhoj said:


> One of my stud males.


 wow. amazing!


----------



## varanus (Jun 22, 2011)

Cements yearling with new skin


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jun 23, 2011)

A nice old male a friend of mine got from me many moons ago. His name is Crunch.


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Jun 23, 2011)

thats just what im looking for bugger


----------



## Norm (Sep 6, 2011)

About 2.5 years.


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Sep 6, 2011)

Morpheous (left) and Lucy (right), he's 4 years old, she's 6. Just put them together this year for the 1st time.


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Sep 6, 2011)

brought this little guy 5 weeks ago (tempesta)


----------



## Norm (Sep 6, 2011)

I like him venomdude, very similar head markings to one of my snakes, posted today `Colour change`, check him out.


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Sep 6, 2011)

cant wait for the colour change im hoping he turns out high yellow


----------



## Norm (Sep 6, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## oreo1 (Sep 20, 2011)

The first two are my female Saphira (bred by Keiran Aland), and last two are my male Leroy 







Cheers


----------



## lisa5 (Sep 21, 2011)

Finally here's a picture of my little Merlin, bred by cement.


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Sep 21, 2011)

love it


----------



## lisa5 (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks venomdude, hope he turns out as good as yours. Starting to show some colours, beautiful nature too. Cements diamonds are great.


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Sep 21, 2011)

This is our female yearling "NIXIE", just shed and nearly ready for her new enclosure.


----------



## lisa5 (Sep 21, 2011)

Nixie is beautiful


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Sep 21, 2011)

lisa5 said:


> Nixie is beautiful



Thanks Lisa, she is comming along nicley and her yellow colouring is amazing. Just have to put the finishing touches to her new enclosure.


----------



## junglecarpet (Oct 17, 2011)

My boy feeding on Saturday  This was all I had in the freezer for him, but he happily had 2!


----------



## dadaman (Nov 12, 2011)

I was cleaning Mojo's enclosure out so my daughter decided to take him outside and snap off some pictures with her new camera.


----------



## c.bleasdale14 (Nov 12, 2011)

View attachment 225856
here is my girl


----------



## mathal (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is my diamond when I first got him in Jan-09




And this is him now, nearly 7 foot long (don't have any full body shots yet)...




He is a white diamond (no yellow in his diamonds) and this is him with an x-large rat in his belly;


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Nov 12, 2011)

So here is my baby girl, love her to bits! My 5 year old son actually came up to me today and asked if she could be his pet lol whenever she sheds, her head because a fluro green, photo doesn't do it justice.


----------



## CalamityJ (Nov 14, 2011)

My Boy


----------



## shaunyboy (Nov 16, 2011)

gosford male 2010






non locale specific male 2010






non specific locale female 2008






cheers shaun


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 2, 2011)

This is my almost 1 yr old. Just she'd the other day, she is almost 1.35m but fairly slender. The hardest part is every time I try to take a photo she moves just as it was focused, the iPhone is a bit slow with that.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 2, 2011)

gorgeous abnormal...


----------



## Antanous (Dec 22, 2011)

*typhon*

My first snake a young diamond I got from a breeder in Qld this week
already I'm hooked.


----------



## serpenttongue (May 8, 2012)

...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 8, 2012)

love ^


----------



## shaunyboy (May 11, 2012)

non locale specific 2010 male










non locale specific 2008 female









gosford locale 2010 male













cheers shaun


----------



## cemspec (Jun 1, 2012)

This is my diamond we think its a girl but will get it confirmed, she is beautiful just need to find her a boyfriend, hopefully a very high green as she is a very high yellow!


----------



## Sutto82 (Jun 1, 2012)

Here's a pic of our male Diamond, loving every shed as his colour comes out.


----------



## rodney (Jun 2, 2012)

hopefully these two will breed this season


----------



## Reptilegal1 (Jun 2, 2012)

My gorgeous full blood diamond Python 'barnabas' that I got for the bargain price of $50!


----------



## FAY (Jun 2, 2012)

One that we bred a few years ago.


----------



## Hoplophile (Jun 2, 2012)

Love that black and white diamond. From around Illawarra?


----------



## Norm (Jun 3, 2012)

I need to take some more shots but here`s one of the females I got last year from Mungus. Not the best pic but next sunny day I`ll get the camera out and take some updated shots of all my diamonds.


----------



## rodney (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Rocky (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't have any diamonds anymore. Had to sell them to the pawn shop to make rent.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 4, 2012)

Just shed tonight, so some quick snaps,
sorry if they're huge, photobucket mobile wont allow resizing.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice diamonds, i'm waiting for mine to shed so I can take a photo.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you  

Waiting for then to shed sucks! worth it...but it's such a tease


----------



## Norm (Jun 19, 2012)

Sunny day so the camera came out finally for some updated shots. Hopefully a future breeding trio. The first two are sisters bred by Mungus. Last one was my first snake (apart from the one I had as a kid), bred by a lady here in Newcastle.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 19, 2012)

Sheldon catching some rays...



[SUB]


[/SUB]


----------



## deanzy (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## jakedasnake (Jun 21, 2012)

pics not workin deanzy


----------



## deanzy (Jun 21, 2012)

Fixed?


----------



## jakedasnake (Jun 21, 2012)

yep


----------



## ramzee86 (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## animal805 (Jun 21, 2012)

My Deedee getting some sun this morning. She climbed down and dropped a huge load on the grass before heading straight back up for more warmth


----------



## thals (Jun 21, 2012)

A few of my old boys


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 21, 2012)

rodney said:


> View attachment 254527
> View attachment 254528
> View attachment 254526



Wow! Very very nice!


----------



## Antanous (Jun 21, 2012)

*New pic's of Typhon*

I wanted to re model his house form the dull timber,
so with the posts in the D.I.Y section I made up his new backing 
and with the cost of plastic plants it came in under $80.
the result was he went bonkers exploring his environment,
he rarely uses his hide preferring to hide in the fake plants.


Feeding

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/599340_10150985139486445_1559095073_n.jpg


On ledge just warming up

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/575721_10150985144186445_434630333_n.jpg


----------



## sagara_cp_2006 (Jun 22, 2012)

'


----------



## raycam01_au (Jun 22, 2012)

hmmmmm should i keep him or not, omg he is lovely 









omg <3 him


----------



## Antanous (Jun 23, 2012)

Hes a nice looking Diamond I would Keep HIM !


----------



## emmadiamond (Jul 11, 2012)

My diamond/jungle (so we think) and diamond


----------



## shrinkie (Jul 12, 2012)

gosford locals


----------



## bobby-van (Jul 12, 2012)

My little bubba:


----------



## Rhyce (Jul 12, 2012)

Here are diamonds. They were our first snakes so we got them young. They are a little bigger now since they both have shed the last two nights


----------



## Shiresnakes (Jul 17, 2012)

Traditional Diamond ~ Marty

Gosford Integrade Diamond ~ Princess



Traditional Diamond ~ Yearling.


----------

